

College grads bring parents to job interviews - wallflower
http://www.kdvr.com/news/kdvr-video-helicopter-parents-jobs-for-kids-20110525,0,6458285.story

======
michaelpinto
Dear Gen Y please keep in mind that most Gen X managers were nicknamed "the
latchkey" generation in their youth and as such bringing your parents to the
interview will only encourage resentment (especially if your parents are baby
boomers who are viewed as having a "charmed childhood" by Gen X with the
exception of Vietnam).

------
zeemonkee
If anyone of voting age bought their mother to a job interview at my company
that would be the shortest interview on record.

Seriously, what's wrong with these people ? Are they so mentally stunted ?

------
rcfox
Reminds me of this: <http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Interview_by_Proxy.aspx>
(It's the second story on the page.)

